# Kokatat pants with socks..awsome



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

Ive been looking around for some proper and comfy pants that offer, water protection, warmth, wind blocking and quality.
So i gooogled my ar$e off looking at reviews and references to any types of these pants, hard work.

After a while i had now set my mind on the Kokatat pants with socks.

Online they vary from $160-$180 and postage was another $38.50- so i was looking to spend $198-208.

Rang Scott at his new shop in mornington and he had them for $209, well i hadnt seen the new shop since he relocated a couple months ago and the best thing was i got to try some of these pants on in shop, have a good look at em, check the qaulity and mainly because i really wasnt sure on the right size, XL or XXL.

Checked out the shop. awsome set up, im impressed, even blew some more dough on lures and a couple extra side pocket pouches for the PA and walked out with a pair of Kokatat pants with socks.

Headed out to willy this morning to "try out my pants" and then go for a fish and first thing was ...

why didnt i get these a long time ago










Heres my review;

i was wearing trackies and socks underneath.

These are my thoughts on the pants with socks:

-awsome kidney protection from the cold
-the waist band is super comfy around my belly considering the shape of it even i was impressed.. 
-walked in to the water upto my waist whilst fiddling with the yak at waist level, no bending over, and most importantly not a drop.
-climbed into the yak from waist deep , no restrictions what so ever, mind your rods..
-did i say they were really comfy, 
-i decided on a xxl pair so i can move around and stand up easier
-paired up with the hobie splash jacket this "seals" / covers exceptionally well as the pants go around the belly and the jacket sits below.
-i was vigilant about not standing around in them without shoe's, must wear with shoes or as im wearing in the pic AC's
-again, awsome..and comfy

i would be convinced that with a hobie spray jacket or of the type that if i fell in i would be able to float for a bit longer,and have minimal water coming in.
Not going to test it too soon in this weather, but when summer comes around i will give it a shot.

Overall , well worth the coin and the best investment ive made in a while, apart from some new reels and rods and lures and line and plastics and and and and .....

seriously ...
10/10 thumbsup..


----------



## Roman (Dec 14, 2010)

Congratulations on the purchase and thanks a lot for your review Neil. A few days ago I found a mention about it here on the forum, did my quick research too and found many great reviews. I actually wanted to ask a question but since you just written about it will ask you.

I found out there are 2 modifications of the pants: with relief zipper and without one. I was wondering which one do you have? If with the zipper - how well it's made - is this possible it will leak water inside? If without one - is this possible to get some relief being on the yak? I often spend 5-6 hours in the ocean and this is quite important for me  :lol:

Thanks,
Roman


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

HI,
im not sure if this model comes with a zipper, but being in a yak, im not a fan of anything with zippers, and secondly being in a PA, i can usually sand up and slash one out.

but, if in any other yak there could be a whole topic on how to do number 1's. Im sure there is.

In the Outback i used to just throw it over the side on a slight lean/sideways posture, the water can be cold and the ground a bit gravelley but its worth it... :lol: :lol:

i hear some guys got piss tubes, and others just let it go.


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

BigGee said:


> I have a pair of these bad boys ..... Yes they even make "Massive" sizes and are comfy. When putting them on you certainly can "balloon" them. Haven't decided on a shoe type yet though. What are the ones in the photo? Crocs?


Hi Big Gee,

they are AC's , the fifth best things ive purchased for yak fishing...others being rods and reels...


----------



## Roman (Dec 14, 2010)

madfishman said:


> HI,
> im not sure if this model comes with a zipper, but being in a yak, im not a fan of anything with zippers, and secondly being in a PA, i can usually sand up and slash one out.
> 
> but, if in any other yak there could be a whole topic on how to do number 1's. Im sure there is.
> ...


Thanks Neil,

I'm more inclined to get one without zipper. I have OK Prowler Ultra - it's quite stable but still I wouldn't try to stand up being in the open ocean :?  . I use a 2L mil bottle with cut-off bottom  That's why I'm asking - wouldn't it be possible to take them down a little bit in sitting position or they are too tight? 

Cheers,
Roman


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

madfishman said:


> HI,
> 
> ............In the Outback i used to just throw it over the side on a slight lean/sideways posture, the water can be cold and the ground a bit gravelley but its worth it... :lol: :lol:


That's OK for you, but with 2" ??? Think I need the extension tube.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

kayakone said:


> madfishman said:
> 
> 
> > HI,
> ...


so you dont use a depth sounder then???


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

Another vote for these pants! Agree they make even the wettest nights dry, and stay dry for ages!! Ive been using these ever since Mattyoga put me onto them, really are the best ive seen yet!

Hang on, now im selling tampons....

What shoes do you guys wear with them?


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

I have a pair. Im 6'2" and the large is fine. 
They are suprisingly cool on warm days too. Its all about layering underneath for warm, they dont offer much. 
I usually wear Skins underneath and thick socks and very warm. 
Easy to loosen the waist for a leak.
My only concern is when I jag a treble or sharp fish fin on them... Ive come close to puncturing them several times and they are not cheap!
When i pull in Rock cod I have my feet in the air over the rails LOL


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

Wore mine for the first time last week off shore and its the first time I have come back from fishing compleatly dry   no problems when nature called and I wore my wet suit booties over the socks.They are a bit on the expensive side but as far as Im concerned worth every cent

cheers cruiser


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

What is the material used Goretex ? Pat.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

been up to Canberra today for a visit and walked outof the wet spot with a pair of kokatats that will be given a try out tomorrow... very suprised at the size and fit as I would have thought I would require the XXL but found that the XL is an easy fit on my somewhat bulky frame, even over jeans. Tomorrow is pencilled in as cold and windy with a big southerly swell so they shold get a decent trial...

cheers

John


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

the dry pants keep you dry and warm right up to the time you fall over in the water gettinjg out of the yak  :? :lol: :lol:

cheers

John


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

john316 said:


> the dry pants keep you dry and warm right up to the time you fall over in the water gettinjg out of the yak  :? :lol: :lol:
> 
> I went beach fishing in them the other day...they are not waders, I got very wet by a wave. But I digress...great for Kayaks!


----------

